# Is it just me?



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Many of you know I plan to train Luna to drive and when I look at this picture I see a horse that looks like she's already in harness. The way her head is down and her forward motion look like she is pushing against a collar. Stella, in true arab form, is just prancing around like, 'I'm so pretty'! Am I just seeing what I want to see or can you really tell by the way a horse moves whether or not it will be a good driving candidate? (Luna is in the middle, by the way.)


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Luna does look like she is pulling something in that picture but I bet Stella would be gorgeous in a cart also. When I look for a driving horse I like to see a nice long strided trot with plenty of drive from behind. Also driving a horse will teach them to use their backend.


----------



## orchid park (Jun 1, 2008)

oh my snow .... how beautiful. 
We dont get snow here.


----------



## Deblyne (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh My, that snow looks so cold, Brrrrr! Driving candidates, you never know, Some horses I have thought would not go in have and some I think that would didn't. I do like horses/ponies that push more from behind though. I have also found that lines, that have gone in harness have a tendency to. In other words breeding from harness horses/ponies that have gone in harness, you have more of a success rate. My stallion, his daughter and her mother all went in harness. A friend of mine Anne Mills has driven for 20 years and bred welsh and the line she uses, well they have all gone in harness. You just never know, I could not pick a horse and say it would go in harness or not, I just try and narrow odds down.
Your ponies look like they are in a winter wonderland of snow. Very pretty.
But I wish you luck.


----------

